# WANTED: 18" Stock Wheels & Tires (Midwest USA)



## Tom Hudson (Dec 20, 2017)

Looking to buy a set of 18" stock wheels with stock tires, with or without aeros -- ideally somewhere in midwest where I could pick up (I'm in Wisconsin so Minnesota, Iowa, Illinois would be good). Contact me if you have a set to sell!


----------



## borijess3 (Jan 2, 2020)

I have a set with 6700 miles on the no curb rash.


----------

